# FS: Sandblasted Manzanita Branches



## Vanilla Skys (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi there,

I have 15 pieces of sandblasted manzanita branches for sale.
They range from 22-24" in length and are about 15-20" wide.
They are in excellent and extremely clean condition.

Would look great in your tank~

$20 a piece

Located in Burnaby/Vancouver


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I was waiting for that pic. ^^^
LMAO!!!

Where abouts in VAN/BURN are you located?


----------



## Faiora (Apr 21, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken... these are the pics:


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe it's this ad: http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/bnc/for/1677465511.html


----------

